# Lower Unit Maintenance Stand



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Wanted to share with everyone my lower unit table I built this year. Makes life much easier when dealing with these monster! Hope it inspires my fellow maintainers to think outside the box.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben I have got to hand it to you that you are handy and creative guy!


----------

